# Dejando Lingotes Físicos de Oro y Plata, no pagas Sucesiones ¿Verdas Burbus..?



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (16 May 2022)

El Tocho, el Gobierno, te lo valora el doble de lo que vale. Y pagas un Pastón

Pero si dejas Lingotes de Oro y Plata, en una caja de un banco, para un Heredero. No te cobran nada de Sucesiones...

¿Es asin o me equivoco Burbus?


----------



## moromierda (16 May 2022)

A caja da puto banco ténes ca diclarerlo ampuisto socesaones o puto banco no dija tú abras caja, amego.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (16 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> A caja da puto banco ténes ca diclarerlo ampuisto socesaones o puto banco no dija tú abras caja, amego.



Ke hijos de fruta amego. Yo pensaba que no era asin...


----------



## TradingMetales (16 May 2022)

Habeis descubierto el fuego.









ANIBAL EL EQUIPO A


You can contact @elequipoa right away.




t.me


----------



## TradingMetales (16 May 2022)

De todos modos este año se pone feo con la IA de hacienda. ese lingote si lo compraste en una tienda o lo compró tu abuelo, saben que lo tienes. Impuesto de patrimonio si hay que pagar si es metal declarado. No declararlo significa que no existe o es robado. Declarar lo no declarado es pagar del 30 a la mitad.
Pero 
Si lo tenías y lo vendiste pero no declaraste venta, sigues teniéndolo a efectos de patrimonio.

Y como metan una prohibición de venta y comercio, o un impuesto al metal, vamos jodidos.

En resumen: cuidado


----------



## OvEr0n (16 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> De todos modos este año se pone feo con la IA de hacienda. ese lingote si lo compraste en una tienda o lo compró tu abuelo, saben que lo tienes. Impuesto de patrimonio si hay que pagar si es metal declarado. No declararlo significa que no existe o es robado. Declarar lo no declarado es pagar del 30 a la mitad.
> Pero
> Si lo tenías y lo vendiste pero no declaraste venta, sigues teniéndolo a efectos de patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Correcto. En un pais donde se ha normalizado la inversion del cargo de la prueba... Cuidado pues.


----------



## Lord Vader (16 May 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> en una caja de un banco



En un país fiable.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (16 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> De todos modos este año se pone feo con la IA de hacienda. ese lingote si lo compraste en una tienda o lo compró tu abuelo, saben que lo tienes. Impuesto de patrimonio si hay que pagar si es metal declarado. No declararlo significa que no existe o es robado. Declarar lo no declarado es pagar del 30 a la mitad.
> Pero
> Si lo tenías y lo vendiste pero no declaraste venta, sigues teniéndolo a efectos de patrimonio.
> 
> ...



A nosotros, nos cobraron 2.500 en Cataluña, por el Ajuar que nos dejo mi viejo.

Si son Joyas, solo pagas 2.500 de Ajuar, creo.

Entonses será mejor comprar joyas que lingotes de oro Diiigo !!!


----------



## Dadaria (16 May 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> En un país fiable.



Que se lo digan a los useños


----------



## ELOS (16 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> De todos modos este año se pone feo con la IA de hacienda. ese lingote si lo compraste en una tienda o lo compró tu abuelo, saben que lo tienes. Impuesto de patrimonio si hay que pagar si es metal declarado. No declararlo significa que no existe o es robado. Declarar lo no declarado es pagar del 30 a la mitad.
> Pero
> Si lo tenías y lo vendiste pero no declaraste venta, sigues teniéndolo a efectos de patrimonio.
> 
> ...



No eran 5 años lo máximo que una tienda debe de guardar las facturas del cliente ?


----------



## TradingMetales (16 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No eran 5 años lo máximo que una tienda debe de guardar las facturas del cliente ?



Todas las facturas se meten a mano en un programa de contabilidad, cuando el gestor te hace las cuentas.

Eso se llama Libro de Cuentas. Todas las empresas lo tienen. En realidad tu factura se repite, se duplica. Te obligan a guardar la factura en papel, por si en el libro de cuentas hay un problema o inspección y que puedas justificar con el papel lo que realmente fue.

Del libro de cuentas nadie se libra desde hace 22 años es digital, antes era libro de cuentas físico, el gestor copiaba directamente las facturas en otro papel.

Aunque tu y yo tiremos la factura en papel, en el libro de cuentas aparece tu compra y mi venta. Todos los clientes o usuarios, autónomos o empresas y particulares quedan registrados en esos libros.

Y por tanto, la IA que cruza datos tiene todo de donde sacarlo. La IA es la novedad.


----------



## Argénteo (16 May 2022)

Quizá te libres comprando en tiendas europeas, el intercambio de información fiscal dentro de la UE aún está en pañales.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 May 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Quizá te libres comprando en tiendas europeas, el intercambio de información fiscal dentro de la UE aún está en pañales.



No, ya que justo en tema de metales sí se contabiliza como importación y exportación entre países de la Unión. Saben perfectamente a quién vendo yo desde aquí pero sobre todo a donde llega la mercancía como país de destino final. Así que dentro de la UE no nos libramos. Si compras en Andorra o Dubai es más fácil que no haya cruce posible. Pero te cobran iva si es plata, al traerlo por aduana.


----------



## max power (16 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Todas las facturas se meten a mano en un programa de contabilidad, cuando el gestor te hace las cuentas.
> 
> Eso se llama Libro de Cuentas. Todas las empresas lo tienen. En realidad tu factura se repite, se duplica. Te obligan a guardar la factura en papel, por si en el libro de cuentas hay un problema o inspección y que puedas justificar con el papel lo que realmente fue.
> 
> ...



Y si la compra es en otro pais pero desde España?


----------



## MIP (16 May 2022)

Lo puedes dejar en herencia sin declarar pero si un día los hijos lo quieren vender, las pasarán putas para justificar de dónde ha salido ese dinero. 

Hablo de grandes cantidades, para cuatro duros si, venta en mano y a gastarlo en vino.


----------



## Argénteo (16 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No, ya que justo en tema de metales sí se contabiliza como importación y exportación entre países de la Unión. Saben perfectamente a quién vendo yo desde aquí pero sobre todo a donde llega la mercancía como país de destino final. Así que dentro de la UE no nos libramos. Si compras en Andorra o Dubai es más fácil que no haya cruce posible. Pero te cobran iva si es plata, al traerlo por aduana.



Si tú compras una cantidad "normalita" de metales en una tienda europea desde España. Una de esas tiendas que ni tan siquiera te piden el número de DNI, amén de otras historias para tratar de anonimizar la transacción en la medida de lo posible ¿La tienda hace llegar de algún modo la transacción debidamente identificada a las autoridades fiscales del país destino de la transacción? 

Me extraña conociendo lo extremadamente mal que funciona el intercambio de información fiscal entre las haciendas nacionales europeas, a título de ejemplo, el primer año en que hubo que presentar el Modelo 720, por el que todos los españoles y residentes fiscales en España debían declarar entre otros, los inmuebles situados en el extranjero, afloraron, sólo en países de la UE, más de 50.000 millones de euros en inmuebles ¿Y van a tener controlado el flujo de metales preciosos con nombre y apellidos cuando no eran capaces de intercambiar ni los datos de los propietarios de inmuebles?

Pero si en 2018 seguían cayendo multas por guiris despistados que no presentaban el 720 y llevaban años residiendo en España...


----------



## TradingMetales (17 May 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Si tú compras una cantidad "normalita" de metales en una tienda europea desde España. Una de esas tiendas que ni tan siquiera te piden el número de DNI, amén de otras historias para tratar de anonimizar la transacción en la medida de lo posible ¿La tienda hace llegar de algún modo la transacción debidamente identificada a las autoridades fiscales del país destino de la transacción?
> 
> Me extraña conociendo lo extremadamente mal que funciona el intercambio de información fiscal entre las haciendas nacionales europeas, a título de ejemplo, el primer año en que hubo que presentar el Modelo 720, por el que todos los españoles y residentes fiscales en España debían declarar entre otros, los inmuebles situados en el extranjero, afloraron, sólo en países de la UE, más de 50.000 millones de euros en inmuebles ¿Y van a tener controlado el flujo de metales preciosos con nombre y apellidos cuando no eran capaces de intercambiar ni los datos de los propietarios de inmuebles?
> 
> Pero si en 2018 seguían cayendo multas por guiris despistados que no presentaban el 720 y llevaban años residiendo en España...



No, pero sin que des el Dni estas comprando a nombre de alguien y usando la cuenta del mismo nombre. Y además, el metal va a una dirección física y tiene normalmente un seguro. Saben quien eres o quien recibe y firma el paquete. Aunque no des dni no lo necesitan. Se supone que eres quien recibe y paga. Y si quien paga no es el mismo quien recibe igual te piden un poder o no te venden.


----------



## Argénteo (17 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No, pero sin que des el Dni estas comprando a nombre de alguien y usando la cuenta del mismo nombre. Y además, el metal va a una dirección física y tiene normalmente un seguro. Saben quien eres o quien recibe y firma el paquete. Aunque no des dni no lo necesitan. Se supone que eres quien recibe y paga. Y si quien paga no es el mismo quien recibe igual te piden un poder o no te venden.



Dejando al margen que los envíos por UPS, DHL o FedEx salvo que sean por una cuantía realmente abultada, no suelen pedir firma, DNI ni nada, y que tienes distintas opciones para recibir la mercancía en un punto de recogida. Y centrándonos en el intercambio de información.

En tu experiencia, los datos de facturación que cada tienda tendrá que facilitar en bruto a la Hacienda correspondiente, por ejemplo a la belga o la alemana ¿Luego esas Haciendas se encargan de procesarlos para extraer los datos identificativos de las transacciones y transferirlos a cada Hacienda nacional de la UE? Es el aspecto en que tengo mis dudas, si el intercambio de datos como una cartera de valores tiende a hacerse tarde y frecuentemente con errores, las ventas al por menor y que se llegue al detalle de identificar al comprador, apostaría a que ni siquiera tienen habilitados sus sistemas informáticos y sólo cuando se trate de cantidades realmente llamativas habrá, quizá, intercambio de información.


----------



## Ciclosano (17 May 2022)

Compra físicamente en Andorra. Hasta 10000€ en metálico y con factura. Y sin mostrar DNI.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 May 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> El Tocho, el Gobierno, te lo valora el doble de lo que vale. Y pagas un Pastón
> 
> Pero si dejas Lingotes de Oro y Plata, en una caja de un banco, para un Heredero. No te cobran nada de Sucesiones...
> 
> ¿Es asin o me equivoco Burbus?



Creo que te equivocas. Las cajas de los bancos se revisan en caso de fallecimiento. Lo oí hace poco.


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 May 2022)

Suiza, si no lo han cambiado. Se puede comprar en metálico hasta 25000 francos. Allí ir a degusa es como ir al super reservas la moneda das el papel pagas en metálico y te vas. Es más puedes ir directamente y decirles dame una onza la más barata y punto. En alemana era igual antes. Aunque siempre es bueno declarar ha hacienda todo para ser legales y cumplir con las obligaciones


----------



## Vorsicht (18 May 2022)

Que estafa!!!!


----------



## TradingMetales (18 May 2022)

Ciclosano dijo:


> Compra físicamente en Andorra. Hasta 10000€ en metálico y con factura. Y sin mostrar DNI.



Y luego pasas por la aduana y tal. Como hagas varios viajes en el mismo coche en menos de 1 año ya andas fichado. Y la tienda de Andorra no son especialmente baratas en comparación a España. Mejor os lo vendo yo que vendo mas barato que en tienda, doy factura si quieres y no pregunto si veo algo morado.


----------



## moromierda (18 May 2022)

Yo nonca ha nigado a cuntrareo, amego.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (18 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> De todos modos este año se pone feo con la IA de hacienda. ese lingote si lo compraste en una tienda o lo compró tu abuelo, saben que lo tienes. Impuesto de patrimonio si hay que pagar si es metal declarado. No declararlo significa que no existe o es robado. Declarar lo no declarado es pagar del 30 a la mitad.
> Pero
> Si lo tenías y lo vendiste pero no declaraste venta, sigues teniéndolo a efectos de patrimonio.
> 
> ...




no entiendo lo que dices. ¿un lingote de oro hay que declararlo a hacienda? ¿Por qué?


----------



## TradingMetales (18 May 2022)

[QUOTE="MAESE PELMA
no entiendo lo que dices. ¿un lingote de oro hay que declararlo a hacienda? ¿Por qué?
[/QUOTE]
Patrimonio.


----------



## XXavier (18 May 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> El Tocho, el Gobierno, te lo valora el doble de lo que vale. Y pagas un Pastón
> 
> Pero si dejas Lingotes de Oro y Plata, en una caja de un banco, para un Heredero. No te cobran nada de Sucesiones...
> 
> ¿Es asin o me equivoco Burbus?



Si la caja está a tu nombre y te mueres, a ver cómo la abres, si estás muerto...

Pero aunque se pudiera abrir, si esa parte de la herencia no se declara, entonces a ver qué hace el heredero con ese oro. Si va a un 'Compro Oro', la transacción quedará registrada con su NIF. Si vende el oro en el 'circuito negro', le pagarán con billetes, que tienen un uso muy limitado, porque no se puede comprar nada con ellos que supere los 1000€...


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 May 2022)

Yo te puedo decir lo que ha hecho alguien que conozco. Ha montado una empresa. No sé si SL o SA o que. Iban bien asesorados. Un negocio que daba algo de dinero pero tampoco para lanzar cohetes. Pero es lo que quería el hijo. Y luego el padre se ha salido de la sociedad y todo ha quedado en manos del hijo. Todo legal, sin sucesiones ni nada. Y en una comunidad de las que se te tiran al cuello con las donaciones. Esto no ha contado como tal.
Desconozco los detalles en profundidad ojo, pero a grosso modo, ha sido así.


----------



## AEM (18 May 2022)

falso
las cajas de los bancos deben declararse en el caudal de la herencia pero nadie revisa dentro de la caja lo que hay!
puede haber varias personas autorizadas para abrir la caja, no sólo el difunto...



Conde Duckula dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas. Las cajas de los bancos se revisan en caso de fallecimiento. Lo oí hace poco.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo te puedo decir lo que ha hecho alguien que conozco. Ha montado una empresa. No sé si SL o SA o que. Iban bien asesorados. Un negocio que daba algo de dinero pero tampoco para lanzar cohetes. Pero es lo que quería el hijo. Y luego el padre se ha salido de la sociedad y todo ha quedado en manos del hijo. Todo legal, sin sucesiones ni nada. Y en una comunidad de las que se te tiran al cuello con las donaciones. Esto no ha contado como tal.
> Desconozco los detalles en profundidad ojo, pero a grosso modo, ha sido así.



Efectivamente con una empresa y dejando el metal ahí, sirve.

Incluso puedes comprar plata sin IVA si simplemente compras las acciones de la empresa y la pasas de mano a mano. Por ejemplo si te voy a vender 200 kilos de plata. Yo lo tengo así montado en algunas.

Pero... El metal nunca debe superar el 50% del patrimonio total de la empresa si haces estas jugadas, o queda sospechoso. Combinarlos con inmuebles es una opción. Del mismo modo que hay inmuebles que pertenecen a una única empresa, y al comprar la empresa te ahorras el impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales.

Todos los impuestos se pagarán cuando se venda ese metal, si algún día se hace


----------



## cuidesemele (18 May 2022)

Aqui hay gente que lo hace con contrato de compra-venta entre partculares. Eso no queda registrado en ningun sitio. Supongo, repito supongo, que eso no lo declaras en patrimonio si no es una cantidad grande.

Con lo que el dia que se quiera vender lo justificas con el contrato de compra-venta y ya esta no?


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 May 2022)

AEM dijo:


> falso
> las cajas de los bancos deben declararse en el caudal de la herencia pero nadie revisa dentro de la caja lo que hay!
> puede haber varias personas autorizadas para abrir la caja, no sólo el difunto...



A ver. Estuve oyéndolo hace poco precisamente. En caso de fallecimiento no puedes abrir la caja. Y el señor de hacienda puede decir que él tiene que ser el primero.
No voy a discutir del tema porque tampoco tengo la seguridad de haberme enterado al 100%, lo admito. Estaba currando mientras oía la radio. O lo mismo el que hablaba no estaba tan enterado así que no me voy a poner a montar polémica por el tema.

Pero ya solo con lo que dices. Me extrañaría muchísimo que el señor inspector de Hacienda no se persone a ver qué hay ahí en caso de fallecimiento.


----------



## raslghul (18 May 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Lo puedes dejar en herencia sin declarar pero si un día los hijos lo quieren vender, las pasarán putas para justificar de dónde ha salido ese dinero.



Estoy seguro de que no es la primera vez que un heredero se encuentra unas monedas en un cajón de casa y se entera después del fallecimiento, ya tramitada la herencia y pagados los impuestos.
Si en ese momento, aunque pasasen años, también tienes las facturas al lado de la moneda pienso que deberías poder declararlo y a partir de ahí pagar el impuesto de patrimonio, establecer el precio de compra y realizar la venta pagando impuestos sólo por la plusvalía.

¿porqué dices que "las pasarán putas"?
Sólo veo 2 opciones o tienes factura o no la tienes.

Otro tema sería saber qué ocurre cuando declaras un patrimonio que tienes pero no sabías que lo tenías 
¿te van a cobrar intereses?


----------



## raslghul (18 May 2022)

Estos enlaces creo que resumen varias cuestiones que se comentan:

Obligación de declarar (para establecer un precio base y no pagar la plusvalía del 100%)









Si recibes oro o joyas en una herencia, ¡no olvides declararlo!


Declarar el oro que se hereda justifica su procedencia y establece una base para futuras ventas




www.65ymas.com





El ITP a la hora de vender a tienda (4 a 6%) (no es la mejor idea pero es una opción)
IRPF 19% a 23%








¿Por qué hay que pagar el ITP por la venta de oro y de ropa?


La circunstancia cambió a raíz de una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo. Desde el pasado diciembre, el Alto Tribunal sentenció que la compra de oro y otros bienes muebles como la ropa están gravados por el Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales (ITP) y por lo tanto hay que pagarlo. Y deberán...




www.elperiodico.com














¿Cómo tributa la compraventa de oro en la declaración de la Renta?


Llega la declaración de la Renta de 2021 y muchos inversores se preguntan sobre la tributación del oro, uno de los activos que mejor se ha comportado desde que empezó la guerra de Ucrania. El oro de inversión está sometido a un régimen fiscal especial en la Unión Europea que le exime del IVA...




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com





_"En la Unión Europea, para que el oro sea considerado como oro de inversión tiene diferentes requisitos, según se trate de lingotes o monedas. Los lingotes deben tener una pureza igual o superior a los 995 milésimas mientras que las monedas deben tener una pureza superior a las 900 milésimas, tienen que haber sido acuñadas después de 1800, tiene que haber sido de curso legal y deben ser comercializadas por un 80% del valor de mercado del oro contenido en ellas. " _

¿Alguien entiende esta frase?
"y deben ser comercializadas por un 80% del valor de mercado del oro contenido en ellas. "



Resumiendo, si vamos "por lo legal", y echando cuentas, ya vemos el breakeven...


*Pagas un 6% sobre spot en la compra*
*Súmale gastos de envío*
*Pagas un 5% en ITP si vendes a tienda*
*Pagas un 19% en IRPF*

Es decir, alcanzarás breakeven cuando el spot ha crecido un 30% o más dependiendo de los gastos de envío en compra y venta.
Dicho de otro modo, en ese momento habrás conseguido conservar el valor de tu capital invertido en compra de oro "de inversión".

Así a ojo, necesitas una tenencia mínima de 5 años, 
aunque últimamente como ya se le ve el cartón a la economía y al timo-papelitos, la cosa se está acelerando.




A pesar de todo el robo que te apliquen los HP y haciendo las cosas "por lo legal" 
con las leyes que tenemos ahora no parece tan mala idea tener una pequeña parte en oro
para largo plazo.


----------



## HaCHa (18 May 2022)

Como no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es una economía que queda a merced de los metales y yo sí, pues os lo voy a explicar.
Por aquello de que os tiráis la vida dando lecciones sobre cosas que no entendéis ni por asomo.

En fin, como algunos sabéis, yo estuve en Rwanda tras el genocidio, ayudando a poner cordura donde se podía. Por allí tanto los blancos como los privilegiados locales se olían la tostada meses antes de que empezara la guerra, así que muchos convirtieron en oro su patrimonio y tal. También había muchos locales que, ya fuera por cosas de su tribu ya por cosas que se me escapan, tenían costumbre de invertir o ahorrar a menudo en oro.

Pues resulta que cuando se desató el caos y el olor a gente calcinada o encarroñándose se enseñoreó de cada puto kilómetro cuadrado el oro no sirvió de mucho. Estaba tan caro que en las zonas donde comerciaban las facciones al mando no había nadie para cambiarlo por nada que anduviera la par, por lo que si acudías con media onza krugerrand al mercado a por antibióticos pues lo mismo te llevabas una caja de amoxicilina por tu puta onza y aún gracias. Nadie te ofrecía el cambio porque no había moneda de cambio, simplemente tú entregabas varios cientos de dólares norteamericanos en oro para pagar un par de euros de medicación. Es lo que tienen los bienes ilíquidos. Y lo que tiene la escasez. Y lo que tiene la sobrevaloración de los tangibles. Y lo que tiene operar con una moneda que no es de curso legal en ninguna parte. Y lo que tienen los mercados que apenas lo son. Y lo que tiene eso de que la violencia cotice barato y por doquier.

Los que en vez de ahorrar en oro lo hicieron en plata no tuvieron ese problema: entregaban diez o quince pavos en cada onza y transacción, así que apenas se vieron estafados sistemáticamente. Su dinero duró todo el conflicto y no fue erosionado por lo salvaje de la situación.

Cuando el país empezó a normalizarse y fueron abriendo las primeras casas de cambio, muchos de los que habían heredado oro o saqueado oro, acudieron a cambiarlo por algo menos ilíquido y más monetizable, que sirviera para comprar cereales y combustibles, y de nuevo se encontraron conque el oro era demasiado caro, así que algunos se pusieron a trocear las onzas y en el proceso se cargaron su valor como moneda de inversión para pasar a vender pepitas al peso, sin conseguir en el proceso eludir lo brutal de las comisiones de los cambistas, los trucos de sus básculas, sus baremos y sus mordidas por no llegar al peso mínimo del spot o por no traer algo estandarizado.

Al final resulta que los únicos que hicieron buen negocio fueron los cambistas: antes del pifostio se forraron clavando a la gente que traía billetes para llevarse onzas y tras el pifostio todavía clavaron más. Hablo de comisiones del 20% y del 40%. Eso es lo que os vais a encontrar por pagar en oro cuando las hostias vengan mal dadas. La plata no tiene ese problema. Ni el de ponerte en peligro por robo.

Los que aguantaron sin vender (allí también se holdeó con cojones, pese a que muchos supervivientes fueron castrados) hasta que se fue civilizando la cosa de todas-todas, sólo tuvieron que comerse unas mordidas del 10% o así, que es lo que os clavará el compro oro de vuestro barrio si le dais la turra durante un mes hasta que le quede bien claro que no os urge y que sabéis a cuánto va la onza en cada puto momento.

Haced números y pensad en lo que es aceptar como poco una mordida del 2% al 10% al comprar y otra que irá del 5% al 40% al vender. Pensad también que es probable que cuando necesitéis gastar el oro no haya mas que un par de sitios donde os lo acepten a un precio remotamente razonable, en todos los demás tinglados no querrán follones si no es para quedarse toda la perra gorda a cambio de una garrafa de agua. Si podéis soportar esas comisiones de cambio y esas formas de pago, comprad oro. Y buena suerte con él, ahora que cada vez que alguien entra a robar en tu casa viene con un detector de metales y una lanza térmica.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (18 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es una economía que queda a merced de los metales y yo sí, pues os lo voy a explicar.
> Por aquello de que os tiráis la vida dando lecciones sobre cosas que no entendéis ni por asomo.
> 
> En fin, como algunos sabéis, yo estuve en Rwanda tras el genocidio, ayudando a poner cordura donde se podía. Por allí tanto los blancos como los privilegiados locales se olían la tostada meses antes de que empezara la guerra, así que muchos convirtieron en oro su patrimonio y tal. También había muchos locales que, ya fuera por cosas de su tribu ya por cosas que se me escapan, tenían costumbre de invertir o ahorrar a menudo en oro.
> ...



La plata es lo suyo para moneda fraccionaria de facto, y mas portatil que cafe, tabaco, etc,eso es asi. Eso si que es un lenguaje que entiende todo el mundo!


----------



## HaCHa (18 May 2022)

Ahora saldrá un espabilao para decirme que él sólo compra décimos de onza.
Ok, genio, ahora mira lo que vale el décimo y lo que vale la onza entera y calcula la mordida al fraccionar en décimos.
Y luego hazte a la idea de que si cortas la moneda con una cizalla la mordida es mucho peor que al fraccionar en décimos de onza.

Insisto. El oro está demasiado caro para todo. Hay que irse a algo que sirva como moneda de cambio.


----------



## risto mejido (18 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Si la caja está a tu nombre y te mueres, a ver cómo la abres, si estás muerto...
> 
> Pero aunque se pudiera abrir, si esa parte de la herencia no se declara, entonces a ver qué hace el heredero con ese oro. Si va a un 'Compro Oro', la transacción quedará registrada con su NIF. Si vende el oro en el 'circuito negro', le pagarán con billetes, que tienen un uso muy limitado, porque no se puede comprar nada con ellos que supere los 1000€...



que va, en madrid tienes dos autorizados, puedes guardar lo que te salga de los huevos menos efectivo, tampoco miran lo que metes


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es una economía que queda a merced de los metales y yo sí, pues os lo voy a explicar.
> Por aquello de que os tiráis la vida dando lecciones sobre cosas que no entendéis ni por asomo.
> 
> En fin, como algunos sabéis, yo estuve en Rwanda tras el genocidio, ayudando a poner cordura donde se podía. Por allí tanto los blancos como los privilegiados locales se olían la tostada meses antes de que empezara la guerra, así que muchos convirtieron en oro su patrimonio y tal. También había muchos locales que, ya fuera por cosas de su tribu ya por cosas que se me escapan, tenían costumbre de invertir o ahorrar a menudo en oro.
> ...



Plata o plomo


----------



## TradingMetales (18 May 2022)

raslghul dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que no es la primera vez que un heredero se encuentra unas monedas en un cajón de casa y se entera después del fallecimiento, ya tramitada la herencia y pagados los impuestos.
> Si en ese momento, aunque pasasen años, también tienes las facturas al lado de la moneda pienso que deberías poder declararlo y a partir de ahí pagar el impuesto de patrimonio, establecer el precio de compra y realizar la venta pagando impuestos sólo por la plusvalía.
> 
> ¿porqué dices que "las pasarán putas"?
> ...



Las pasas putas porque ninguna tienda querrá comprarte oro sin factura. Así que quedas en mano de los jetas y tacañones que abundan por aquí y por allá. 

Yo doy facturas, por cierto. Y previas. 

El problema de cualquier tienda de comprar oro sin factura, es que como les cueles una moneda o lingote, joya robada, les revientas el negocio y les jodes muchísimo, prácticamente les dejas en la ruina, por una sola pieza. Y luego tb la poli va a por tí como vendedor, si tomaron tu DNI y tal al comprarlo.


----------



## estupeharto (18 May 2022)

raslghul dijo:


> ...
> 
> *Pagas un 6% sobre spot en la compra. >> *Compra más barato
> *Súmale gastos de envío >>* Puedes ir tú
> ...


----------



## XXavier (18 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> que va, en madrid tienes dos autorizados, puedes guardar lo que te salga de los huevos menos efectivo, tampoco miran lo que metes



Pero, a efectos prácticos, y en torno a lo que se discute –respecto al Impuesto de Sucesiones– aunque el heredero tenga acceso a la caja, a ver qué hace con ese oro. Si va a un 'Compro Oro', la transacción quedará registrada con su NIF. Si vende el oro en el 'circuito negro', le pagarán con billetes, que tienen un uso muy limitado, porque no se puede comprar nada con ellos que supere los 1000€...


----------



## estupeharto (18 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Las pasas putas porque ninguna tienda querrá comprarte oro sin factura. Así que quedas en mano de los jetas y tacañones que abundan por aquí y por allá.
> 
> Yo doy facturas, por cierto. Y previas.
> 
> El problema de cualquier tienda de comprar oro sin factura, es que como les cueles una moneda o lingote, joya robada, les revientas el negocio y les jodes muchísimo, prácticamente les dejas en la ruina, por una sola pieza. Y luego tb la poli va a por tí como vendedor, si tomaron tu DNI y tal al comprarlo.



¿Puedes explicarlo mejor?
Te refieres a que una tienda te compre oro sin que tú le presentes la factura original, ¿no?
¿Y por qué les causaría la ruina?


----------



## estupeharto (18 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Pero, a efectos prácticos, y en torno a lo que se discute –respecto al Impuesto de Sucesiones– aunque el heredero tenga acceso a la caja, a ver qué hace con ese oro. Si va a un 'Compro Oro', la transacción quedará registrada con su NIF. Si vende el oro en el 'circuito negro', le pagarán con billetes, que tienen un uso muy limitado, porque no se puede comprar nada con ellos que supere los 1000€...



¿En serio sería un problema gastar dinero? Si solamente con la compra mensual de lo mínimo, comida, combustible, ya se te va un pastón.
Pocas cosas te darían problemas por el límite de los 1000 €. Y si lo bajaran, que les den, quien roba a un ladrón tiene 100 años de perdón. Ya está bien de poner la mejilla a tanto hdp.

Que en este caso no sería robar a un ladrón, sino defender que un ladrónaco no te robe. Que dicho de la otra forma hasta parece que uno está delinquiendo por defender que no le roben. Menuda panda. Y la gente votando a toda esta gentuza a estas alturas.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicarlo mejor?
> Te refieres a que una tienda te compre oro sin que tú le presentes la factura original, ¿no?
> ¿Y por qué les causaría la ruina?



Si es objeto robado o no pueden justificarlo ellos, les interviene la policía todo su stock de manera preventiva, y durante muchos años. Multazo aparte posiblemente.

Y por tanto, si te dejan sin stock y sin poder seguir jugando a los metales en tu negocio, o sacas más metal de un alijo o te han jodido el negocio.


Es más, si como tienda has vendido metal a otra empresa, y la otra empresa hace el hijoputa o le pone la policía-hacienda algún problema o investigación, al que le vendió ese metal (Las tiendas que todos conocemos) quedan salpicadas por blanqueo y tal, como si fueran todos amigos de la mano. Así está la cosa y ya ha pasado. Van con mucho ojo. 

Por eso, gente como CIODE no se arriesga a nada y siempre trabajan de manera honesta, legal y bien. Ni quieren efectivo ni quieren oro sin factura. Se cuidan en salud, en estos años que llevan han visto ya de todo.


----------



## estupeharto (18 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es una economía que queda a merced de los metales y yo sí, pues os lo voy a explicar.
> Por aquello de que os tiráis la vida dando lecciones sobre cosas que no entendéis ni por asomo.
> 
> En fin, como algunos sabéis, yo estuve en Rwanda tras el genocidio, ayudando a poner cordura donde se podía. Por allí tanto los blancos como los privilegiados locales se olían la tostada meses antes de que empezara la guerra, así que muchos convirtieron en oro su patrimonio y tal. También había muchos locales que, ya fuera por cosas de su tribu ya por cosas que se me escapan, tenían costumbre de invertir o ahorrar a menudo en oro.
> ...



Muy bien, pero sólo es una de mil. 
Hay situaciones diferentes, actuaciones diferentes, resultados diferentes. No sirve como patrón. No hay patrón.


----------



## estupeharto (18 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Si es objeto robado o no pueden justificarlo ellos, les interviene la policía todo su stock de manera preventiva, y durante muchos años. Multazo aparte posiblemente.
> 
> Y por tanto, si te dejan sin stock y sin poder seguir jugando a los metales en tu negocio, o sacas más metal de un alijo o te han jodido el negocio.



Cuando dices que si no pueden justificarlo ¿tienen que justificarlo todo mediante documento?
Porque si es así, entonces claro que sólo pueden aceptar con factura. Pero me había parecido que tenían la opción de no pedirla. 
Si tienen que justificar entonces sí o sí no tendrían esa opción.

Y que sea algo robado.. ¿Cómo se va a dilucidar eso? 
Por ejemplo, monedas, que hay miles y miles.... ¿Quién va a encontrar una aguja en un pajar en el supuesto que lo fuera?


----------



## XXavier (18 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿En serio sería un problema gastar dinero? Si solamente con la compra mensual de lo mínimo, comida, combustible, ya se te va un pastón.
> Pocas cosas te darían problemas por el límite de los 1000 €. Y si lo bajaran, que les den, quien roba a un ladrón tiene 100 años de perdón. Ya está bien de poner la mejilla a tanto hdp



Sí, para la compra normal, 'de casa', o de gasolina, no hay problema. Y para pequeños electrodomésticos tampoco. Incluso puedes comprar un móvil bueno con billetes, pero son sumas pequeñas, y de ahí ya no puedes pasar; en el circuito legal, se entiende. 

De ahí que no haya manera de dejar una herencia sustancial (salvo por las exenciones y rebajas en algunas autonomías) sin que el heredero tenga que pagar una parte muy importante en Impuesto de Sucesiones.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 May 2022)

Meter en la caja el pendrive con las claves de tu cartera de Bitcoños manda, betillas.


----------



## raslghul (19 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuando dices que si no pueden justificarlo ¿tienen que justificarlo todo mediante documento?
> Porque si es así, entonces claro que sólo pueden aceptar con factura. Pero me había parecido que tenían la opción de no pedirla.
> Si tienen que justificar entonces sí o sí no tendrían esa opción.
> 
> ...



Esto de la web del andorrano



Lo cual me plantea otra cuestión curiosa y haciendo de abogado del diablo...
Si todo el mundo en este mundillo recomienda comprar en tienda para asegurar la autenticidad y tener una factura, 
y después vender a particular para conseguir mejores precios....

Nadie te compraría ¿no?
Ya se, ya se, que hay foros de compra/venta y hay liquidez y tal, pero si todo el mundo aplica la misma regla 
(que en mi opinión tiene mucho sentido) estarías comprando algo que vas a malvender (salvo a muy largo plazo).


----------



## raslghul (19 May 2022)

Correcto @estupeharto , son opciones lo que comentas, aunque no al alcance o deseo de todo el mundo.
Eso de irte a tomar un café a valencia o andorra para comprar una moneda o mismamente no declarar.
Pero ok, son opciones disponibles.

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que "el ITP lo paga el empresario",
eso es lo que dice el gobierno, ya se cuidará el empresario de no bajar sus márgenes
trasladando una reducción en el pago al cliente. Y ya está.

Hay que hacer las cuentas antes de iniciar una inversión y esas eran las mias.


----------



## estupeharto (19 May 2022)

raslghul dijo:


> Correcto @estupeharto , son opciones lo que comentas, aunque no al alcance o deseo de todo el mundo.
> Eso de irte a tomar un café a valencia o andorra para comprar una moneda o mismamente no declarar.
> Pero ok, son opciones disponibles.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que es una "inversión". O sea, no es una inversión al uso.
Una analogía serían las cristos. Son una "inversión" diferente. Porque el espíritu de las cristos es salir del sistema porque no se confía en el sistema.
Luego otra cosa es que en lugar de una salvación sea un nido de limpiarte el bolsillo, pero esa es otra historia.

Mirándolo desde ese punto de vista, ¿Qué alternativas hay? ¿Quién va a seguir normas de un sistema que te saquea?

Lo lógico es que cada uno mire lo suyo. Yo particularmente no encuentro nada justo que los saqueadores vividores del cuento estén saqueando constantemente y agenciándose para ellos todo lo que pueden sin escrúpulos. La gente deberá en algún momento plantearse que no se puede ser un tonto útil toda la vida.

Y en este caso se trataría de comprar lo más barato que se pueda y pagar las menos comisiones posibles. Con un poco de esfuerzo.

Lo del ITP era para aclarar, que no tienes que declarar ni pagar nada de eso. No así el IRPF, que sí corresponde al usuario.


----------



## Barruno (19 May 2022)

El ITP es una obligación fiscal pero no invalida la operación.
Mas si cabe si hay prueba fehaciente de pago.
Pagar en efectivo mas de 1.000€, estamos en las mismas. No invalida la operacion, sólo dejas de cumplir una obligación fiscal.


----------



## elKaiser (19 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Si la caja está a tu nombre y te mueres, a ver cómo la abres, si estás muerto...
> 
> Pero aunque se pudiera abrir, si esa parte de la herencia no se declara, entonces a ver qué hace el heredero con ese oro. Si va a un 'Compro Oro', la transacción quedará registrada con su NIF. Si vende el oro en el 'circuito negro', le pagarán con billetes, que tienen un uso muy limitado, porque no se puede comprar nada con ellos que supere los 1000€...



¿Quien ha dicho que no se puede comprar nada que supere los 1000 € en metálico?.

Acaso antes, lo vas a publicar antes en el BOE.


----------



## XXavier (19 May 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> ¿Quien ha dicho que no se puede comprar nada que supere los 1000 € en metálico?.
> 
> Acaso antes, lo vas a publicar antes en el BOE.



Claro que se puede, saltándose la ley. Entre delincuentes, todo es posible.
Pero un ciudadano honrado cumple la ley, igual que lo hace un comercio decente.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (19 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Claro que se puede, saltándose la ley. Entre delincuentes, todo es posible.
> Pero un ciudadano honrado cumple la ley, igual que lo hace un comercio decente.



¿ el derecho positivo o la ley natural ?...


----------



## XXavier (19 May 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> ¿ el derecho positivo o la ley natural ?...



El primero, claro está, que es el que tiene existencia objetiva.


----------



## elKaiser (19 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Claro que se puede, saltándose la ley. Entre delincuentes, todo es posible.
> Pero un ciudadano honrado cumple la ley, igual que lo hace un comercio decente.



La ley no algo que se dicte por nuestro bien, es simplemente la voluntad del más fuerte.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (19 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El primero, claro está, que es el que tiene existencia objetiva.



Entonces solo queda comprar tierras , cultivarlas para comer de ellas y esperar a ver como se derrumba el sistema economico actual .


----------



## XXavier (19 May 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> La ley no algo que se dicte por nuestro bien, es simplemente la voluntad del más fuerte.



En una comunidad civilizada, la ley es el reflejo de la voluntad mayoritaria. Y el buen ciudadano debe respetarla.


----------



## XXavier (19 May 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Entonces solo queda comprar tierras , cultivarlas para comer de ellas y esperar a ver como se derrumba el sistema economico actual .



En mi opinión, es mejor adaptarse a las circunstancias. El 'sistema económico actual' podrá cambiar, y quizá de manera traumática, pero siempre es posible adaptarse.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (20 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En mi opinión, es mejor adaptarse a las circunstancias. El 'sistema económico actual' podrá cambiar, y quizá de manera traumática, pero siempre es posible adaptarse.



Hay demasiado apego en este mundo , uno puede adaptarse pero tu entorno no , y un grupo es tan lento como el mas lento de sus miembros .


----------



## estupeharto (20 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Claro que se puede, saltándose la ley. Entre delincuentes, todo es posible.
> Pero un ciudadano honrado cumple la ley, igual que lo hace un comercio decente.



Das por sentado que los que nos dirigen no son delincuentes.... 
Totalmente erróneo.
Por tanto, todas las leyes de mierda que están continuamente cagando no valen una mierda.
Los primeros que deberían ir a la cárcel y ser expropiados son ellos.

A partir de ahí podríamos empezar a hablar de leyes y justicia.

Mientras esto no esté claro, todo seguirá yendo como el culo. Y los cabrones viviendo a costa de los tontos.


----------



## XXavier (20 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Das por sentado que los que nos dirigen no son delincuentes....
> Totalmente erróneo.
> Por tanto, todas las leyes de mierda que están continuamente cagando no valen una mierda.
> Los primeros que deberían ir a la cárcel y ser expropiados son ellos.
> ...



Los gobernantes podrán gustar más o menos según a quién, pero tienen la legitimidad que les dan los votos, y la voluntad popular mayoritaria es la única legitimación propia de la democracia.


----------



## waukegan (20 May 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> El Tocho, el Gobierno, te lo valora el doble de lo que vale. Y pagas un Pastón
> 
> Pero si dejas Lingotes de Oro y Plata, en una caja de un banco, para un Heredero. No te cobran nada de Sucesiones...
> 
> ¿Es asin o me equivoco Burbus?



Claro que se pagan sucesiones. Todo el mundo que hereda metales preciosos, lo primero que hace es cumplir con su deber de buen ciudadano e ir a declararlo a Hacienda. Y lo mismo pasa con el metálico y con las criptomonedas. Si la gente no fuese solidaria y declarase estas cosas, ¿como iba a ser posible pagar las "políticas sociales"?


----------



## Khmelnitsky (20 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es una economía que queda a merced de los metales y yo sí, pues os lo voy a explicar.
> Por aquello de que os tiráis la vida dando lecciones sobre cosas que no entendéis ni por asomo.
> 
> En fin, como algunos sabéis, yo estuve en Rwanda tras el genocidio, ayudando a poner cordura donde se podía. Por allí tanto los blancos como los privilegiados locales se olían la tostada meses antes de que empezara la guerra, así que muchos convirtieron en oro su patrimonio y tal. También había muchos locales que, ya fuera por cosas de su tribu ya por cosas que se me escapan, tenían costumbre de invertir o ahorrar a menudo en oro.
> ...


----------



## Khmelnitsky (20 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En una comunidad civilizada, la ley es el reflejo de la voluntad mayoritaria. Y el buen ciudadano debe respetarla.


----------



## XXavier (20 May 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Claro que se pagan sucesiones. Todo el mundo que hereda metales preciosos, lo primero que hace es cumplir con su deber de buen ciudadano e ir a declararlo a Hacienda. Y lo mismo pasa con el metálico y con las criptomonedas. Si la gente no fuese solidaria y declarase estas cosas, ¿como iba a ser posible pagar las "políticas sociales"?



Claro, pero –si no se declara– ¿cómo van a poder los herederos convertir en dinero ese oro...?


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (20 May 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Claro que se pagan sucesiones. Todo el mundo que hereda metales preciosos, lo primero que hace es cumplir con su deber de buen ciudadano e ir a declararlo a Hacienda. Y lo mismo pasa con el metálico y con las criptomonedas. Si la gente no fuese solidaria y declarase estas cosas, ¿como iba a ser posible pagar las "políticas sociales"?



Joder, me sale más a cuenta invertir en 400 televisores de 1.000 euros cada 1, que en Oro


----------



## estupeharto (20 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Los gobernantes podrán gustar más o menos según a quién, pero tienen la legitimidad que les dan los votos, y la voluntad popular mayoritaria es la única legitimación propia de la democracia.



Vuelves a caer en el mismo error.
No se trata de gustos, se trata de delitos.
No tienen ninguna legitimidad. Eso es lo que hacen creer al vulgo, por el interés de ellos, no por el interés común.

Ni siquiera hay justicia a la hora de votar. Manipulan las elecciones, la ley electoral es una chapuza, se vota una mierda y cada cuatro años, luego hacen lo contrario y el vulgo traga todo.

Es todo una patraña. ¿Y sabes por qué cuela? Porque la gente es tonta.
Durante décadas han atontado a la gente más de lo que era. Adoctrinados y manipulados 24-7. 
Y por supuesto, esto se acaba pagando. En forma de miseria y estulticia creciente y bien arraigada.


----------



## XXavier (20 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Vuelves a caer en el mismo error.
> No se trata de gustos, se trata de delitos.
> No tienen ninguna legitimidad. Eso es lo que hacen creer al vulgo, por el interés de ellos, no por el interés común.
> 
> ...



Quien define la legitimidad, el delito, el error, la justicia, y otras abstracciones parecidas es el poder público, que se sustenta siempre en el consenso de los gobernados. Siempre es ese consenso el que establece lo que son comportamientos 'correctos' (es decir, conforme a las costumbres generalmente admitidas, y especialmente a las leyes emanadas de ese consenso) y lo que es incorrecto, ilegal, delictivo...

No existe otro referente. Cada cual puede imaginar un mundo en el que haya ciertas normas que le gusten más, pero no dejará de ser un deseo individual. Si los ciudadanos descontentos son muchos, puede producirse una revolución, y aparece una nueva legalidad, fruto de la resolución de las contradicciones que hacían inviable el régimen anterior. Y esa nueva legalidad se apoya en el nuevo consenso post-revolucionario...


----------



## INE (20 May 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Y luego pasas por la aduana y tal. Como hagas varios viajes en el mismo coche en menos de 1 año ya andas fichado. Y la tienda de Andorra no son especialmente baratas en comparación a España. Mejor os lo vendo yo que vendo mas barato que en tienda, doy factura si quieres y no pregunto si veo algo morado.



Hombre, tampoco seamos asustaviejas, yo he ido bastante por Andorra y nunca me han mirado nada. Además si estás
paranoico sales por la frontera del Pas de la Casa a Francia y luego vuelves a España. Ahí casi nunca hay gendarmes.


----------



## INE (20 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Pero, a efectos prácticos, y en torno a lo que se discute –respecto al Impuesto de Sucesiones– aunque el heredero tenga acceso a la caja, a ver qué hace con ese oro. Si va a un 'Compro Oro', la transacción quedará registrada con su NIF. Si vende el oro en el 'circuito negro', le pagarán con billetes, que tienen un uso muy limitado, porque *no se puede comprar nada con ellos que supere los 1000€...*



En España y si eres residente.


----------



## unaburbu (20 May 2022)

Benditos envíos de eldoradocoins por correo postal.


----------



## estupeharto (20 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Quien define la legitimidad, el delito, el error, la justicia, y otras abstracciones parecidas es el poder público, que se sustenta siempre en el consenso de los gobernados. Siempre es ese consenso el que establece lo que son comportamientos 'correctos' (es decir, conforme a las costumbres generalmente admitidas, y especialmente a las leyes emanadas de ese consenso) y lo que es incorrecto, ilegal, delictivo...
> 
> No existe otro referente. Cada cual puede imaginar un mundo en el que haya ciertas normas que le gusten más, pero no dejará de ser un deseo individual. Si los ciudadanos descontentos son muchos, puede producirse una revolución, y aparece una nueva legalidad, fruto de la resolución de las contradicciones que hacían inviable el régimen anterior. Y esa nueva legalidad se apoya en el nuevo consenso post-revolucionario...



Tú como si ves llover, aunque sea pipi


----------



## XXavier (21 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tú como si ves llover, aunque sea pipi



Tu respuesta deja muy claro cuál es tu nivel.


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Tu respuesta deja muy claro cuál es tu nivel.



Perdona pero tus respuestas han dejado claro que no te enteras de nada. Y gracias a la cantidad de borregos como tú que hay (salvo que seas parte de los mierdas que mal gobiernan), los títeres nos saquean y llevan a la ruina.
Supongo que tendrás respuestas para justificar todos los delitos y situaciones que se generan y van a generar, claro.
Y espero que te hayas metido las dosis correspondientes de la medicina que han prescrito a todos, los muy orinables.
Hala, sigue tu camino y no hagas más el ridículo, porque no te has enterado de nada, aunque estaba bien clarito para tontitos.


----------



## XXavier (21 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Perdona pero tus respuestas han dejado claro que no te enteras de nada. Y gracias a la cantidad de borregos como tú que hay (salvo que seas parte de los mierdas que mal gobiernan), los títeres nos saquean y llevan a la ruina.
> Supongo que tendrás respuestas para justificar todos los delitos y situaciones que se generan y van a generar, claro.
> Y espero que te hayas metido las dosis correspondientes de la medicina que han prescrito a todos, los muy orinables.
> Hala, sigue tu camino y no hagas más el ridículo, porque no te has enterado de nada, aunque estaba bien clarito para tontitos.



En la 'respuesta', hay palabras como 'tontito', 'borrego', 'títeres', 'orinables', 'mierdas'... 
Una muestra más de que. para el que carece de argumentos, solo le queda recurrir al insulto...


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En la 'respuesta', hay palabras como 'tontito', 'borrego', 'títeres', 'orinables', 'mierdas'...
> Una muestra más de que. para el que carece de argumentos, solo le queda recurrir al insulto...



No hijo no. Hay argumentos, que tú ni entiendes ni puedes entender.
Y no hay insultos, un tonto es un tonto, por mucho que no lo entiendas.
Hala, sigue tu camino que no tienes remedio.
Y le doy al botón del ignore que eres muy tonto y cansino, no pierdo más tiempo con tus imbecilidades.


----------

